# free flow cats= check engine light?



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

if i install free flow cats w/ a spintech/corsa system(havent decided yet:confused) will it throw a check engine light? i know the 2006 GTO's have a o2 senor after the cats was just wondering if it would throw a code. 

Thanx


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most cars have O2s after the cats. The rear O2 measure the effiencey of the cats. If you run high flows, they won't be as clean as the stocker. May have a CEL light. A tune can solve that though. Easy to turn off the rears.


----------

